# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Bipolar: Which is worse for you, Manic or depressive part of it?

## Mute

::(:   and how do you deal with it?

----------


## ohmypanda

Manic.. So many regrettable choices made =\

----------


## hoodsurgeon

Depressive as when I was unstabilized that's how i would spend alot of time

----------


## Nelly

Depressive, for sure, manic I get things done.

----------


## rachelchloe

Depressive. It sorta added on to my depression, but I deal with it by listening to music, and honestly...eating. Watching tv helps, and talking to my friends who understand my situation help also.(:

----------


## Nelly

For me, it's the manic states.

----------


## davidjvista1

For me it's the depressive part, I can really get down, have suicidual thoughts and how do I deal with it? Reach out to friends...

----------


## Monroe

Oh depressive is worst for me, definitely. They tend to last for several months, and I just seem to waste away to a dead empty shell, only thinking about suicide. I've ruined many a semester at college due to depressive episodes, where I just failed to attend, just sat around campus and stared like a zombie. I feel so utterly alone at those times, and I feel as though every semblance of who I am just dissipates. It's extremely hard to deal with, and hope tends to fly out the window. 

I don't experience hypomania and mania that often, and when I do it's usually a shorter period of time, such as a week. There usually is no real damage done. Except for one time, where I had bad escalating mania for over a month. I made some bad choices, was flipping into a mixed state easily, and eventually had to be hospitalized for it. Doped up on AP's to come back down. 

I'm not sure how I deal with the mood episodes. The only thing that eventually helps me is a medication change. And the medication change never happened as soon as it should have, since I always tended to lie to others about how I was feeling. Not just them, but me too. I always was in denial when I was getting bad. I would only acknowledge it until I was far out.

----------


## WintersTale

Depressive, most definitely.

Whenever I am in a manic state, I just get really creative and create music. This is productive, because I end up with lots of really great music I've written myself - 27 albums in 10 years is nothing to sneeze at, people! - but the depressive part really sucks. I hate feeling suicidal or crying myself to sleep.

----------


## SmileyFace

> Manic.. So many regrettable choices made =\



Likewise. Sometimes it's so hard to control .....the...err... anger and whatnot, then I awfully regret everything I've done or said because of the mania.

----------


## iamskeith

Don't really have bipolar bad sometimes get mood swing and worst is depressive. It make me feel like crap

----------


## sanspants

Same here. I can get all kinds of stuff done when I'm hypomanic, work double shifts on practically no sleep, and so on. I'm also more creative that way, which means I have a better self-esteem all around. In turn, that helps lessen my depression.

----------


## Antidote

Haven't been hypomanic in years, but it was not bad most of the time. I never went on shopping splurges or did anything crazy... except for maybe some frenzied, angry outbursts, but they were few and far between. Depression tends to erode your personality and joy in life though.

----------


## Equinox

Have only experienced dysphoric hypomania, it sucked.

----------

